# Fork options for 2005 Vortex



## ZeroG (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi everyone, I went through the last 6 pages and was not able to find anything regarding the following question:

My 61cm Vortex should be paired with a 40mm raked fork. All of the "straight" forks I seem to like (Look, Easton, etc.) apparently are only offered in 43mm or 45mm rakes. Am I missing out on something or what do you bigger sized guys ride with and where did you get it?

Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

A 43mm fork rake will not dramatically affect the handeling of you bicycle over a 40mm rake in any negative way.
If you are deadset on getting a 40mm fork rake give the guys at Indy Fab a call. They bought the tooling that allows the Reynolds Ouzo fork to be produced in various fork lengths to provide 'optimum' handeling for various bicycle sizes.


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

Not straight-bladed, but you can't beat a 40mm Ouzo Pro for this price...
http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...Fork+2006&vendorCode=REYNOLDS&major=1&minor=3


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

http://www.truetemper.com/performance_tubing/gs10.asp

Look at the AlphaQ GS-10. It comes in a 41mm which is close enough.


----------



## ZeroG (Jun 9, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> http://www.truetemper.com/performance_tubing/gs10.asp
> 
> Look at the AlphaQ GS-10. It comes in a 41mm which is close enough.


That's more of what I had in mind. Thanks JMT!


----------

